# Grub Error 17

## Flonaldo

Salve, ho appena installato Gentoo su una macchina dotata di 2 hard disk, un maxtor normalissimo da 100G ed un Sata da 160.

Ho effettuato un raid tra questi due hard disk, l'installazione è andata a buon fine ma al reboot grub mi da un errore strano:

Grub Error 17. è evidente che si tratta di un problema di mbr ma non riesco a trovare la soluzione al problema, purtrpppo non posso nemmeno incollarvi nulla perchè non non ho un ambiente grafico che me lo permetta di fare! Avete idee su come risolvere questo problema, su google ci sono tante possibili soluzioni ma per ora nessuna è riuscita a risolvermi il problema.

Grazie per eventuali suggerimenti  :Very Happy: 

Ps il primo hard disk è posizionato su sda1 ed il secondo su hdb1

----------

## Scen

Come possiamo darti una mano se non ci dai uno straccio di informazioni? (partizionamento dei dischi, grub.conf, configurazione del raid, ecc.)?    :Rolling Eyes: 

Comunque: Gentoo Grub Error Collection - Grub Error 17

----------

## Flonaldo

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Come possiamo darti una mano se non ci dai uno straccio di informazioni? (partizionamento dei dischi, grub.conf, configurazione del raid, ecc.)?   
> 
> Comunque: Gentoo Grub Error Collection - Grub Error 17

 

L'ho specificato prima, purtroppo non posso incollarvi nulla! Capisco che la situazione che vi ho posto davanti non è di grosso aiuto per farmi aiutare  :Very Happy:  ma pensavo che questo problema fosse già capitato a qualcuno! Avevo già letto la guida che mi hai dato ed il problema sembra stare nel fatto che grub non vede assolutamente il disco...magari provo a passargli a mano le coordinate e l'immagine del kernel...speremo! Pardon ancora se purtroppo non posso essere più chiaro

----------

## X-Drum

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> L'ho specificato prima, purtroppo non posso incollarvi nulla! Capisco che la situazione che vi ho posto davanti non è di grosso aiuto per farmi aiutare  ma pensavo che questo problema fosse già capitato a qualcuno! Avevo già letto la guida che mi hai dato ed il problema sembra stare nel fatto che grub non vede assolutamente il disco...magari provo a passargli a mano le coordinate e l'immagine del kernel...speremo! Pardon ancora se purtroppo non posso essere più chiaro

 

ok, per l'output ma potresti descrivere la conformazione delle partizioni ed il comando che hai usato per installare

grub su disco la prima volta?

sembra che il tuo problema derivi da un root(n,n) errato

----------

## Scen

Per le informazioni necessarie, puoi avviare con un LiveCD (magari con interfaccia grafica), configurare tutto a puntino, e da lì dare le informazioni necessarie.

Quando viene caricato GRUB, accedi alla console (tramite il tasto "c"), e prova a dare i comandi manualmente.

Comunque ipotizzo un problema di partizionamento dei dischi.

----------

## Flonaldo

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Per le informazioni necessarie, puoi avviare con un LiveCD (magari con interfaccia grafica), configurare tutto a puntino, e da lì dare le informazioni necessarie.
> 
> Quando viene caricato GRUB, accedi alla console (tramite il tasto "c"), e prova a dare i comandi manualmente.
> 
> Comunque ipotizzo un problema di partizionamento dei dischi.

 

Ragazzi, ho passato le istruzioni CORRETTE a grub ma nulla di nulla! Vi dico che sono correte e fidatevi; nsomma, non sono proprio un noob; Tuttavia nulla di nulla, ora provo a potare via Grub e mettere Lilo (l'ho sempre preferito ma per esigenze aziendali son stato costretto ad usare Grub) Ora però andassero a quel paese e metto Lilo, cosi almeno vedo se è un problema di Grub che va in tilt coi Raid o sono io che devo smettere di utilizzare Raid e trattare gli hard disk in maniera separata (che forse è pure meglio). Tra un oretta saprò dirvi meglio... :Sad: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

> Ragazzi, ho passato le istruzioni CORRETTE a grub ma nulla di nulla! Vi dico che sono correte e fidatevi; nsomma, non sono proprio un noob; 

 

beh dai nessuno ti sta dando del n00b: se sei 100% sicuro delle impostazioni, 

ti propongo un'ulteriore verifica:

prova a montare (bind) proc e dev  nel chroot prima di rilanciare l'installazione di Grub

```
mount -o bind /proc /path/to/chroot/proc

mount -o bind /dev /path/to/chroot/dev

chroot /path/to/chroot/ /bin/bash

<installazione di grub>
```

edit:typo

----------

## cloc3

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ragazzi, ho passato le istruzioni CORRETTE a grub ma nulla di nulla! 

 

invece io, insisterei dicendo che sia il caso di non fidarsi  :Smile:  .

il fatto è che grub parte, quindi non sarebbe un problema di mbr.

il problema è che, dopo, grub non trova la partizione di avvio.

hai provato ad usare il tasto c per entrare in modalità command  e dare:

```

root (hdx,y)

cat <tasto tab di autocompletamento>

```

dovresti capire se riesce a vedere una certa partizione. Poi, puoi usare il tasto e di grub per editare al volo la nuova configurazione.

hai un raid fisico o software? nel secondo caso, grub non centra nulla con il raid, perché la partizione grub legge il singolo hd, anche se questo è stto preparato in modalità raid1 come immagine identica.

----------

## Kernel78

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

> Ragazzi, ho passato le istruzioni CORRETTE a grub ma nulla di nulla! Vi dico che sono correte e fidatevi; nsomma, non sono proprio un noob;

 

Ah beh, se son corrette dicci tu dove cercare l'errore  :Wink: 

----------

## cloc3

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *Flonaldo wrote:*   Ragazzi, ho passato le istruzioni CORRETTE a grub ma nulla di nulla! Vi dico che sono correte e fidatevi; nsomma, non sono proprio un noob; 
> 
> Ah beh, se son corrette dicci tu dove cercare l'errore 

 

 :Very Happy:   :Laughing:   :Razz:   :Wink: 

non c'è tre senza quattro...

----------

## Flonaldo

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *Flonaldo wrote:*   Ragazzi, ho passato le istruzioni CORRETTE a grub ma nulla di nulla! Vi dico che sono correte e fidatevi; nsomma, non sono proprio un noob; 
> 
> Ah beh, se son corrette dicci tu dove cercare l'errore 

 

Grazie Kernel...il tuo suggerimento mi ha dato una grossa mano  :Wink: 

Cmq Cloc3, con lilo, ho configurato il tutto ed è andato...sinceramente non saprei cosa pensare   :Rolling Eyes: 

Tuttavia domani riproverò con Grub...

----------

## drizztbsd

Mi era capitato con un pc col bios vecchio, prova ad aggiornarlo sennò usa lilo ninzò   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Kernel78

Tu avevi parlato di raid ma non hai specificato quale tipo di raid ... visto che tu asserisci di non essere noob non penso che tu abbia provato a mettere /boot su un raid in stripping e quasi mi vergogno a pensarlo ma non potrebbe essere quello il problema ?

Quantomeno dacci maggiori informazione su quale raid hai usato e come lo hai composto ...

----------

## ^Stefano^

Questo post, esattamente sotto al tuo, non ti aiuta?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-532386.html

----------

## Flonaldo

 *^Stefano^ wrote:*   

> Questo post, esattamente sotto al tuo, non ti aiuta?
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-532386.html

 

Ho risolto installando Lilo...probabilmente era un problema di Bios ma più di tanto non saprei...sicuramente il raid non centra nulla  :Wink: 

Grazie a tutti  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

>  *^Stefano^ wrote:*   Questo post, esattamente sotto al tuo, non ti aiuta?
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-532386.html 
> 
> Ho risolto installando Lilo...probabilmente era un problema di Bios ma più di tanto non saprei...sicuramente il raid non centra nulla 
> ...

 

Se è un raid 1 non c'entra di sicuro ma se si tratta di un raid in stripping come lo 0 o il 5 allora grub non funzionerà ...

Ovviamente visti tutti i dati che ci hai fornito aiutarti non è proprio facile per chi non ha una sfera di cristallo.

----------

## Flonaldo

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *Flonaldo wrote:*    *^Stefano^ wrote:*   Questo post, esattamente sotto al tuo, non ti aiuta?
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-532386.html 
> 
> Ho risolto installando Lilo...probabilmente era un problema di Bios ma più di tanto non saprei...sicuramente il raid non centra nulla 
> ...

 

Kernel, tranquillo! Già il fatto di aver risposto per me è fonte di stima! Poi il come ed il quando aver risposto son fatti personali...

Grazie ancora.

Notte, vado a letto

----------

## ^Stefano^

Però Flonaldo tieni conto che sei tu a chiedere consiglio per un tuo problema, e sono gli altri a darti un po del loro tempo/interesse/conoscenza per aiutarti. Quindi sarebbe buona cosa la _massima_ collaborazione da parte in questo caso tua ma in generale di chi apre il post. 

Ti faccio un esempio spicciolo:

Porti lo scooter dal meccanico, non parte più. Però cominci a dirgli: "non smontare qua perchè sono sicuro che questo non è, quest'altro neanche e neppure questo." In più non gli dici neanche il quando e il come ti si è fermato. Capisci che il meccanico potrebbe prendersi male e dirti: "bhe sistematelo in cantina da te allora".   :Confused: 

Spero di non averti offeso eh?!

----------

## battistis

anche io ho mandato grub a quel paese

ora lilo sta andando benissimo con /boot /home e / in raid1

l'opzione magica è questa  :Smile: 

```
boot = /dev/md1

raid-extra-boot = /dev/hde,/dev/hdg,/dev/hda
```

 anche se nn so cosa succederebbe in caso di fault di uno dei dischi, finora fortunatamente nn è mai successo.

qualcuno si è mai trovato con un lilo e un raid1 in fault? con grub ho appurato che è un casino far bootare dall'altro hd funzionante...

----------

## Scen

 *battistis wrote:*   

> anche se nn so cosa succederebbe in caso di fault di uno dei dischi, finora fortunatamente nn è mai successo.

 

Prova a simulare la situazione scollegando uno dei due HD  :Wink: 

 *battistis wrote:*   

> con grub ho appurato che è un casino far bootare dall'altro hd funzionante...

 

Mah, io ho 3 installazioni di Gentoo completamente su RAID1 (tutte le partizioni, anche / ) e ho visto che GRUB fila via liscio usando il parametro fallback numerovoce, e inserendo una voce supplementare che carica il kernel dall'altro disco.

----------

## battistis

 *Scen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Prova a simulare la situazione scollegando uno dei due HD 
> 
> 

 

lo farò quando passerò a ubuntu   :Very Happy: 

 *Scen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mah, io ho 3 installazioni di Gentoo completamente su RAID1 (tutte le partizioni, anche / ) e ho visto che GRUB fila via liscio usando il parametro fallback numerovoce, e inserendo una voce supplementare che carica il kernel dall'altro disco.

 

fallback numerovoce

...mmm interessante, io cn grub ho usato un floppy e peripezie assurde sul menu.list

...mi posteresti un menu.list e un device.map di una delle tue gentoo in raid....

----------

## Scen

```

# cat /boot/grub/device.map

(fd0)   /dev/fd0

(hd0)   /dev/hda

(hd1)   /dev/hdc

# grep -vE '(^[[:space:]]*$|^[[:space:]]*(#|!|;|//))' /etc/fstab

/dev/md1                /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/md0                /               reiserfs        noatime         0 1

/dev/md8                none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/md2                /usr            reiserfs        noatime         0 0

/dev/md3                /tmp            ext3            noatime         0 0

/dev/md4                /var            ext3            noatime         0 0

/dev/md5                /usr/portage    reiserfs        noatime         0 0

/dev/md6                /home           reiserfs        noatime         0 0

/dev/md7                /var/tmp        reiserfs        noatime         0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro       0 0

/dev/fd0                /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

proc                    /proc           proc            defaults        0 0

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

# # cat /boot/grub/grub.conf

default 2

timeout 15

fallback 0

fallback 3

fallback 1

splashimage=(hd0,1)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.17-r8 (1st disk)

root (hd0,1)

kernel /kernel-2.6.17-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/md0 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.17-r8 (2nd disk)

root (hd1,1)

kernel /kernel-2.6.17-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/md0 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.18-r6 (1st disk)

root (hd0,1)

kernel /kernel-2.6.18-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/md0 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.18-r6 (2nd disk)

root (hd1,1)

kernel /kernel-2.6.18-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/md0 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

```

 *info grub wrote:*   

> 
> 
> As the comment says, GRUB will boot automatically in 30 seconds, unless interrupted with a keypress. 
> 
>       # Fallback to the second entry.
> ...

 

 :Wink: 

----------

## battistis

grazie   :Very Happy: 

----------

